# Fur balls



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

This morning Boycie bought up a massive fur ball. I thought he was just going to bring up bile as he sometimes does in the morning.
It was quite large and if I hadn't seen him do it I would have thought he had pooped (sorry) it was that big. He seems ok they are a bit quiet tired after a day traveling. It had his fur and grass and some lighter fur that looked like Poppy's.
Has anybody else had this with there poos xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG how did he end up with a fur ball? Can't say that it has happened here Does he shed at all?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina grooms herself like a cat and sometimes grooms Lola too. She's never brought up a fur ball though. 

When were your two last groomed? I wonder has he ingested it at the groomers? I wouldn't imagine a Cockapoos could ingest enough to make a furball by just licking themselves. 

Poor guy! How unpleasant.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

No, never heard of this and never happened here?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

erinafare said:


> This morning Boycie bought up a massive fur ball. I thought he was just going to bring up bile as he sometimes does in the morning.
> It was quite large and if I hadn't seen him do it I would have thought he had pooped (sorry) it was that big. He seems ok they are a bit quiet tired after a day traveling. It had his fur and grass and some lighter fur that looked like Poppy's.
> Has anybody else had this with there poos xx


was it like vomitty gunge with hair in or a total hairball? Dudley has never actually coughed up a hair ball but has been sick and threw up something that looked like a massive grey poop!! (waa obviously food quite well digested - the days before raw).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope, mine haven't produced fur balls either. Oooooer!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

NO mine haven't done this - although Dot has regurgitated plenty of feathers and fur that did not belong to her 
Hope Boycie has recovered.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

It had grass and some fur and solid in the middle so could have been undigested food I must admit I didn't dig too deep. He is always eating grass.
He does groom himself and bites at his coat. He doesn't shed at all.
He is off to groomers next week for a shorter cut.
He is fine now ate all his tea and running around.xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> NO mine haven't done this - although Dot has regurgitated plenty of feathers and fur that did not belong to her
> Hope Boycie has recovered.


The dogs did find something that looked a bit unsavoury on there morning walk yesterday. They were chasing one another with whatever it was. Boycie was the last one to have it I thought he had put it down perhaps he swallowed it.
We were on gorse and common land x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

DB1 said:


> was it like vomitty gunge with hair in or a total hairball? Dudley has never actually coughed up a hair ball but has been sick and threw up something that looked like a massive grey poop!! (waa obviously food quite well digested - the days before raw).


Yes that describes it well just like poop xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

nope ginger never done that,the most she would do is through up that slimy stuff when she goes on one of her not eating thingy s..and why does your puppy bight at her coat..did you ever try to figure that out..ginger does not shed at all her coat is so thick i have a hard time getting flea killer on her down to her skin


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> nope ginger never done that,the most she would do is through up that slimy stuff when she goes on one of her not eating thingy s..and why does your puppy bight at her coat..did you ever try to figure that out..ginger does not shed at all her coat is so thick i have a hard time getting flea killer on her down to her skin


Sorry didn't put it right he doesn't bite his coat he just does the normal ablutions they do usually when he wakes up along with the stretching and yawning. He is brushed everyday or combed everyday. He has a very thick coat I too have trouble getting the advocate onto his skin.
Boycie doesn't shed but we spent the week with a cocker spaniel that sheds a lot and they were constantly play fighting and pulling one another's ears. X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OHhhh.OK.has he ever done this before his time with the cockier.If not then that is your answer..i would just give him some time and see if it happens again..but i think your good to go on this.take care


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Sugarlump he seems to be fine now just a blip I expect.
:twothumbs::twothumbs:


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yaa he probably ate some thing in your yard or out on a walk,poo's are great for eating every thing,we have one girl here whose poo eats rocks .so take it from there Haa Haa


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

OMG, Lexi has done exactly that. No food but grass and fabric and hair. She was starving after that.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> OMG, Lexi has done exactly that. No food but grass and fabric and hair. She was starving after that.


Yes it seemed everything was compacted together didnt look good. I didnt disect it completely but I am sure there was also yellow tennis ball fibres x


----------

